# Good for a nano!



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, I know they are holding ferns. And that Bolbitis is not that hard to grow huge. I got one about that big right here now too. But to keep it growing and clean maybe a problem for many. I'm yet to see such a huge and clean Java Fern in the US. So, a short advice from the guy on the first picture:

_
- Medum light
- Very good filtration (including biofiltration)
- Frequent water change
- Do not rush to intervene_

--Nikolay


----------



## billb1 (May 29, 2009)

I guess Nano tanks are bigger in Texas.....


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

billb1 said:


> I guess Nano tanks are bigger in Texas.....


That's Right!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> That's Right!


everythings bigger in texas... :whip:

what niko you have fern that big?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I had a Java Fern that was enourmous yes.  In 2002. When I pulled it out of the tank I laid it on a table.

The mass was 6' in length and 8-10" thick. Every leaf was perfect, no browns, no babies. 

All that grew inside a 55 gal. tank. The leaves grew so close together that the fern felt hard to the touch. Like cabbage.

Then I got interested in how exactly planted tanks work and all my nice looking plants went to hell.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

niko said:


> I had a Java Fern that was enourmous yes. In 2002. When I pulled it out of the tank I laid it on a table.
> 
> The mass was 6' in length and 8-10" thick. Every leaf was perfect, no browns, no babies.
> 
> ...


cool, I remember you saying this in a post in the past... i thought you meant currently have a fern that big..


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I got a huge Bolbitis, yes. Very much like on the first picture here. You have seen the video of the alien school of fish I keep. There is only that Bolbitis in there and it is huge.

But no Java Fern that big.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

niko said:


> I got a huge Bolbitis, yes. Very much like on the first picture here. You have seen the video of the alien school of fish I keep. There is only that Bolbitis in there and it is huge.
> 
> But no Java Fern that big.
> 
> --Nikolay


yes, i've seen the video didn't know it was a bolbitis....


----------

